# FMS Verbindung S7-416 mit CP443-5 Basic <--> Kubes 680I Verbund Busfehler



## Klärmolch (4 Januar 2011)

*FMS Verbindung S7-416 mit CP443-5 Basic <--> Kuhnke 680I Verbund Busfehler*

Hallo,
wir haben eine FMS Kopplung zwischen einer S7-400 mit CP443-5 Basic und einem Kuhnke Verbund mit 680i am laufen.
Es kommt öfter zu Busfehlern, lief noch nie wirklich rund.
Meine Vermutung ist, das in den Einstellungen der Busparameter etwas nicht passt.
An die Kuhnke Steuerung komme ich nicht ran, und bevor ich den Service beauftrage, möchte ich die Siemensseite erst testen.

Hier die Parameter der Kuhnke:

Profil FMS
Baudrate 500 kBit/s
Slot-Time (TSL) 3500 t bit
Station-Delay Responder Min TSDR 500 t bit
Station-Delay Responder Max TSDR 1000 t bit
Target Rotation Time TTR 100000 t bit
GAP-Faktor 2 * TTR
Poll-SAP 59
Ansprechüberwachung 0 * 10ms
HSA 15

In der Siemens 
Baudrate 500 kBit/s
Profil Universell (DP/FMS)
Höchste Adresse 15
Eigenschaften FMS-Verbindung

ID KR 0002 K-Bus ID 0100
Partnertyp General FMS Master
Profibusadresse Lokal 2 LSAP 5
Profibusadresse Partner 6 LSAP 10

Fehlermeldungen in NCM 

Die Baugruppe hat den logischen Token-Ring verlassen
Die Baugruppe betritt den logischen Token-Ring Bus im STEP-E Mode
FMS-Verbindung 2: Unzulässige oder ungültige Serviceprimitive während der Datentransferphase empfangen (Typ0) von Teilnehmer mit Profibusadresse 6

Ich habe schon im Handbuch NCM S7 für Profibus / FMS gelesen, komme aber nicht weiter.

Hat jemand eine Lösung?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Taddy (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
bei Einstellungen "Profil Universell (DP/FMS)" kannst Du keine Busparameter einstellen (ausser Geschwindigkeit)
Auf Deiner Stelle würde ich "Benutzer definiert" wählen i genau identische Parameter wie Partner einstellen.


----------

